# WiFi CCTV with recurring notification options.



## Seve88 (15 Nov 2022)

My detached garage has power and WiFi. I have done pretty much all I can within reason in terms of slowing down entry into the garage. 

I bought a Eufy E20 camera which works off a battery (though mains powered would be fine as well) and sends a notification to my phone via WiFi.

For £60 it is really good and the motion detection is pretty faultless.

My only negative is the notification to my phone. Like other apps it is a single tone noise. I doubt that would always wake me in the night.

Anybody got a similar setup which has some form of recurring notification which would not be missed at night etc?


----------



## Spectric (15 Nov 2022)

Seve88 said:


> I doubt that would always wake me in the night.


I thought the notification to a phone would be when you are away from the premises, if you are there and someone breaks in then all you need is a local sounder which would wake you up.


----------



## Simon89 (15 Nov 2022)

iPhone - could you use shortcut to make it louder / sound a different alarm

Android - there must be an app to trigger a louder alarm from a notification


----------



## Seve88 (15 Nov 2022)

Simon89 said:


> iPhone - could you use shortcut to make it louder / sound a different alarm
> 
> Android - there must be an app to trigger a louder alarm from a notification


Should have stated Android. I can make it loud, but it is still a single "chime" if that makes sense.


----------



## Seve88 (15 Nov 2022)

Spectric said:


> I thought the notification to a phone would be when you are away from the premises, if you are there and someone breaks in then all you need is a local sounder which would wake you up.


The garage is about 30 meters from the house and opposite side to where I sleep. Ideally, just in case of false alarms, I wouldn't want something disturbing others.

My aim is for it to notify me so I can call the police/deal myself.


----------



## seanf (15 Nov 2022)

I'm not an Android user, but can you not customise the notification sound on a per app basis? A quick Google found some details from Samsung (see the “Change notification sounds for apps individually section”)






The link above also shows how to use an audio file/song, so you could use something much longer

Sean


----------



## Spectric (15 Nov 2022)

Seve88 said:


> My aim is for it to notify me so I can call the police/deal myself.


Then have an audible alarm within the house, either visual or acoustic which would wake you up. 



Seve88 said:


> I wouldn't want something disturbing others.


Thats exactly what a burgular would want, to be left in peace to take what they want. If suddenly they are illuminated and blasted by an alarm they will just leg it.


----------



## Seve88 (15 Nov 2022)

seanf said:


> I'm not an Android user, but can you not customise the notification sound on a per app basis? A quick Google found some details from Samsung (see the “Change notification sounds for apps individually section”)
> 
> View attachment 147284
> 
> ...


That is helpful thanks. My phone limits to 5 seconds but I think that would be good enough with the correct sound.


Thanks again.


----------



## Henniep (16 Nov 2022)

Seve88 said:


> Should have stated Android. I can make it loud, but it is still a single "chime" if that makes sensomething appropriate into you music





Seve88 said:


> Should have stated Android. I can make it loud, but it is still a single "chime" if that makes sense.


Upload something appropriate onto your music app and then import it to your ringtones


----------



## space.dandy (16 Nov 2022)

Seve88 said:


> Anybody got a similar setup which has some form of recurring notification which would not be missed at night etc?



I have a Ring setup which includes a home alarm and outdoor camera with flood lights.

The camera is mains powered with Wi-Fi and will turn on the lights and notify you of motion, as well as recording rolling footage.

The home alarm is mains powered with Wi-Fi, but also has battery and SIM card backup. As well as sending notifications to your phone it will also call a designated number.

I’m very happy with it. It doesn’t cost too much, but does require a monthly subscription for some of the services. We pay £8/month because we have quite a few devices. I think it’s cheaper if you just one or two.


----------



## Sideways (16 Nov 2022)

Put a 120dB siren INSIDE your workshop and hide the ear defenders.
Something that will hurt so no intruder will be able to stand it long enough to rob you.


----------

